# z31 suspension upgrades



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

I have an 87 NA 300zx which I just rebuilt, and it has a lot of sway when driving it. (mostly rock when accelerating)

I am thinking I would like to replace the stock shocks with coil-overs and maybe add a few strut bars and upgrade the sway-bars. Any ideas on good upgrade products?

For the coil-overs, I have really only found one set which are adjustable:
Tokico Spring/Shock Kit - ILK NISSAN 300ZX 2+2; BASE 1984 - 1989 3.0 ILK258

are the other upgrades besides the shocks worth it? Any comments on what is or isn't worth it, what to look for when picking parts out, and helpful sites for where to get upgrade parts would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Those aren't coilovers. 

Tokico springs suck, unless you like the rake look.
modifications:aftermarket_springs [Z31.com]

Everyone has varying opinions on shocks. I personally like the 5-way adjustable Tokicos I have. But they don't fit the NA strut housings.

BTW: The price listed there is a HUGE RIPOFF. You can find much, much better deals just about anywhere else. Especially e-bay for that kit. shox.com is another that is generally very good.

Personally, on a daily driver, I love the Eibach/Blues setup I have on my NA.

Coilovers will run you in the neighborhood of $1500 once you get all the adapters and welding required to install them.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Why aren't they coilovers? and why do they suck?

From what I thought, they fit the "coilover" description, spring over shock, unless they are simply pistons and not shocks...

Thanks for the links though 

I think I would like a set which is right on the rough side of a daily driver, something that has some performance capability but still isn't going to hurt you going over bumps... if that is even possible that is.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

savageSARGE said:


> Why aren't they coilovers?


Because they aren't. They are a stock replacement system that includes springs and shocks.


savageSARGE said:


> and why do they suck?


Because they are very soft springs and they drop the front much more than the rear and give the car a raked look. Great if you own a 60s muscle car. Horrible looking if you drive a sports car.


savageSARGE said:


> From what I thought, they fit the "coilover" description, spring over shock, unless they are simply pistons and not shocks.


I really suggest you look up what coilovers are and educate yourself to the differences of shock and spring combo vs struts vs coilovers.


savageSARGE said:


> Thanks for the links though


You're welcome


savageSARGE said:


> I think I would like a set which is right on the rough side of a daily driver, something that has some performance capability but still isn't going to hurt you going over bumps... if that is even possible that is.


I already answered that.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I really suggest you look up what coilovers are and educate yourself to the differences of shock and spring combo vs struts vs coilovers.


Dude! great idea! but I could also just ask and see what others have to share, but I guess that doesn't work so well if they are going to just give a response like this ^


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

savageSARGE said:


> Dude! great idea! but I could also just ask and see what others have to share, but I guess that doesn't work so well if they are going to just give a response like this ^


And you could also get very wrong, misleading, or vague answers. I'm not going to type out all the differences when YOU should at least make some attempt to educate yourself on the subject via a google search. It's not like it's an obscure topic. There are plenty of places to read this information that's been covered thousands of times before. Who knows. You might even get a link to a thread on this site.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

All right, I did some looking and I at least know the difference between a strut and a shock. Now, I am wondering, from what you said about having to get the proper welding and adapters to fit coilovers, why they wouldn't be able to substitute in place of the struts? 

I also took a look at the link you gave and I tried looking around at z31parts.com, but I wasn't able to find any shocks/struts/coilovers on that site. 

When I looked at Shox.com, they didn't seem to have much more than I found before, mostly Tokicos shocks.

A lot of searching on google for coilovers didn't turn up much, so unless I am mistaken again, I would guess that coilovers would have to be a custom job, and the only thing I can look to replace my originals with would be a set of struts. 

Where did you actually get your Eibach/Blues from?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

savageSARGE said:


> All right, I did some looking and I at least know the difference between a strut and a shock. Now, I am wondering, from what you said about having to get the proper welding and adapters to fit coilovers, why they wouldn't be able to substitute in place of the struts?


Because no one makes direct bolt in coilovers for the Z31. NO ONE. That's why you can't find them. So to get coilovers for the Z31, you have to buy the adapters. The adapters require you to cut your old struts, weld on the adapters, and buy S13 coilovers.


savageSARGE said:


> I also took a look at the link you gave and I tried looking around at z31parts.com, but I wasn't able to find any shocks/struts/coilovers on that site.


 88hybrid.com • View topic - STANCE ADAPTER KIT: Mount Coil-overs on your Z31!!


savageSARGE said:


> When I looked at Shox.com, they didn't seem to have much more than I found before, mostly Tokicos shocks.


That's because they only sell direct bolt in parts. Not something that requires work or thought to install.


savageSARGE said:


> A lot of searching on google for coilovers didn't turn up much, so unless I am mistaken again, I would guess that coilovers would have to be a custom job, and the only thing I can look to replace my originals with would be a set of struts.


I thought you said you understand the difference between shocks and struts.


savageSARGE said:


> Where did you actually get your Eibach/Blues from?


I bought my Eibachs and Tokico Blues components from MSA back in '95.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Im sure they still have shock upgrades for the z32. Does anyone know if they use the same size/bolt patterns for install?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Not even close.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Well while the suspension topic is here theres a 85 turbo auto with adjustable suspension on it with the switch in the middle console for soft, normal, or firm. Could that adjustable system be put onto an 87 n/a chassis or would it be way too much work for it with no benefit?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Not much work. You'd need wiring harnesses and shocks. That's about it. Problem is finding adjustable shocks still in good condition. They are not available from the dealer and no aftermarket shocks work with the switch.


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is confusing me...

I also want the Tokico adj. suspension (cause i can make it stiff) and yes, i know its not a coil over..i want a stiff strut and spring. oh, and on your link with Z31parts.com springs, there isn't any springs on his site

but AZ-Zbum, you say it'll rake the car..(i personally wouldn't mind the back end being a little higher)

is there any pictures of a Z31 with this suspension??

and what is the hardest/stiffest suspension that wont require me to hack away at my shocks to weld the spindle onto the a new shock?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Maverick_124 said:


> This is confusing me...
> 
> I also want the Tokico adj. suspension (cause i can make it stiff) and yes, i know its not a coil over..i want a stiff strut and spring. oh, and on your link with Z31parts.com springs, there isn't any springs on his site
> 
> ...


Please click and read links already posted in this thread:


AZ-ZBum said:


> Those aren't coilovers.
> 
> Tokico springs suck, unless you like the rake look.*modifications:aftermarket_springs [Z31.com]*
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

yes, i looked at that, but that's just springs if im not mistaken (sorry if i am) but i know not everything is done by the springs. a lot of the stiffness comes from the shocks/struts no?

so whats what im wondering..iv looked at Bilstein, Koni, and Tokico. 

Tokico being the cheapest as its about $500 with shocks and springs.. on raceinspired.com tho it is the cheaper set, cause i doubt the more expensive IE: 5 way adjustable set for the turbo Z31 (unless /turbo mean either N/A, or turbo) I would have to go with the tokico non adj. one (cause i don't like paying 100+ per-shock), which i have yet to hear anything about tokico shocks/springs, good or bad reviews..


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Maverick_124 said:


> yes, i looked at that, but that's just springs if im not mistaken (sorry if i am) but i know not everything is done by the springs. a lot of the stiffness comes from the shocks/struts no?
> 
> so whats what im wondering..iv looked at Bilstein, Koni, and Tokico.
> 
> Tokico being the cheapest as its about $500 with shocks and springs.. on raceinspired.com tho it is the cheaper set, cause i doubt the more expensive IE: 5 way adjustable set for the turbo Z31 (unless /turbo mean either N/A, or turbo) I would have to go with the tokico non adj. one (cause i don't like paying 100+ per-shock), which i have yet to hear anything about tokico shocks/springs, good or bad reviews..


You don't read at all, do you? I gave you my opinion already. Twice now. Once at the beginning and then again when I quoted myself.


----------



## z31turbo (May 31, 2012)

Just put bilstein HD in the rear and call it a day. It won't drag as much ass when you punch it. Won't completely elimiate it, but it helps.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

z31turbo said:


> Just put bilstein HD in the rear and call it a day. It won't drag as much ass when you punch it. Won't completely elimiate it, but it helps.


How nice. Your first post on this site and it's for an old thread and offering bad advice. Shocks don't hold up your car and won't create a significant change in the squat under a long hard acceleration. Don't believe me? Go take out the springs in your car and tell me if the shocks will hold up the ass end even for 1/2 a second.


----------



## z31turbo (May 31, 2012)

How cute. You have 995 posts and you're still an asshole. All I said was that Bilstein shocks in the rear would HELP.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It took years of dealing with dumbasses like you to become an asshole. Thank you very much.


----------



## Maverick_124 (Sep 13, 2011)

lol im running EVO X springs in the back, twice as strong as stock, Its 1" drop over stock springs. they fit perfectly into the back spring holes much less squat over stock...going to see if the evo x front springs fit too, again twice as strong over stock springs


----------



## VegasZ31T (Nov 19, 2012)

*Z31 competition suspension*

I dont know how far you really want to go but check out what I have done to my front and rear suspension at this link: 
Z31Performance.com • Login

the info is copied below because I don't believe those view topic links will work on this site.

Suspension – Front: 
Front GC adjustable coil-over lower mounts and top hats (like Russ Charlton's). 
Hypercoil springs: Front - 2.5" x 8" x 700#.
Modified front bump stops.
Torrington thrust bearings - on lower front spring seats (I recommend these to everbody). 
Modified front tension rods - for adjustable caster. 
Tension rod poly bushings.
Koni Sport Dampers - jounce & rebound adjustable (86111259 Race - fits in the larger turbo struts). 
K-MAC Stage 3 upper camber & caster adjusters.
Lower control arms lengthened 3/4" (also adds 2.5* of negative camber). A big factor in increased handling.
Lower control arm poly bushings.
Nismo 1.125” solid front stabilizer bar.
Poly stabliizer bar links.
Poly stabliizer bar bushings.
Front suspension mapped for camber & caster, straight ahead and at 10*, 20* & 30* turns in both directions.
Front toe: for track days = set at least rolling resistance = 0; for autocross = 1/4" out.
Front camber angles (when centered): -2.1* both sides. 
Caster angle (when centered): 9.9* both sides.
Ride height (from center of wheel hub to bottom of stock fender lip): D/S = 14-7/8"; P/S = 15-1/4" 
Front spring compression (from static ride height to maximum compression): D/S - 1-7/8"; P/S - 1-9/16".

Suspension – Rear:
K-MAC camber & toe adjustable nuts/bolts with poly bushings (in the rear cross-menber - STA link tabs). 
Custom height adjustable, swiveling & rotating, upper rear spring seats (swivel jacks). 
See: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=31607&p=364259#p364259
Hypercoil springs: 2.5" x 6" x 850#.
Custom offset fixed conical lower rear spring seats. 
See: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=31237
Teflon rear cross-member mounts. 
KYB GasAdjust rear dampers (not adjustable, came with the car).
Modified rear bump stops.
Addco 1” solid rear stabilizer bar.
Poly stabliizer bar links.
Poly stabliizer bar bushings.
Rear suspension mapped - for camber and toe.
Rear toe: 1/4" toe-in at static ride height.
Rear camber angle: D/S = -1.0*; P/S = -1.1* at static ride height.
Static ride height (from center of wheel hub to bottom of stock fender lip): D/S = 16"; P/S = 16". 
Rear spring compression (from static ride height to maximum compression): D/S = 1-15/16"; P/S = 1-3/4".
Adjustable droop limiters. 
See: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=33163



WISH LIST 

Lower the front ride height 1.5":
.....Install custom 1" high bump-steer spacers (temporary).
.....Modify K-MAC front camber & caster adjusters to remove the additional negative camber.

Custom 1.5” H x 3/4” Side Offset x 3/4" Front Offset bump-steer spacers (long range).
.....Plus will need to reinstall stock LCA's to compensate for the additional camber added with the new offset spacer.

Improve on the K-MAC front camber - caster adjusters.

Lower the rear ride height 1.5":
.....Upper rear swivel spring seat - cut down tube to 2.5"
.....Rear cross-member/semi trailing arm tabs - modify for adjustable camber & toe, and for locking the settings.
.....Rear cross-member/semi trailing arm tabs - make-up anti-binding spacers.
.....Semi trailing arm - make-up scored mounting bolts for grease passages. 
.....Semi trailing arm - make-up Teflon bushings and brass liner with grease passages. 
.....Semi trailing arm - install Zerk fittings.
.....Rear crossmember mounts - make-up new teflon bushings. 

Harden the front & rear stabilizer bar link bushings (teflon?).
Harden the front & rear stabilizer bar mounting bushings (teflon wrap?).
Add rear Koni Sport dampers - jounce + rebound adjustable. 
Double stack the front stabilizer bar.
Increase front spring rates from 700# to 750# and the rears from 850# to 900#
Install a workable faster steering ratio. Will try shorter steering arms first.


The key component in my wish list is the adjustable slots in the rear cross-member-STA mount. 

Take what you can use and leave the rest.


----------

